# How far will you drive for a trial?



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Last night I spent some time looking for trials I can attend. Pimg is now CPE, NADAC, and USDAA registered. Still working on PAL for AKC. I was kinda surprised just how few trials are in my area. I'll have to travel pretty far! In fact, I decided that I will draw the line at about 200 miles, or roughly 3 hours of drive time. I was only able to find 3 events (excluding AKC) for the rest of the year that fit that criteria. What a drag!

How far are you guys willing to go for a trial?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Is it a day trip or weekend? I don't trial (yet) but I would travel 2-3 hours for an event for a day thing and probably 5-6 hours for 2+ days.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

All three I found were weekend (2 day) events.
I am curious though- Would you travel further because you will likely have to get a hotel anyway? Just curious why you would travel further for a multi-day event.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

wildo said:


> Would you travel further because you will likely have to get a hotel anyway?


Yes. I don't mind driving and sometimes drive 2 hours just to go hiking. I used to make the 5-6 hour drive to VA every other weekend so that amount of time in the car is no big deal for me and would be worth it (to me) for a weekend.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Heck - I drive 225 each way to train! 3.5 hours, maybe more with stops....trials? Have gone to NC for koer, Buffalo, would go to Indiana or Ky - safe, strong helper most important factor in where I will trial.

Lee


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- you guys are intense. Maybe I should broaden my search area up a bit...


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I do AKC with my guys and have gone as far as 4 1/2 hours away. Not because there's nothing closer but because I like where I go.

Evansville Indiana has a lot of trials, a few in Kentucky and most in parts of Tennessee. just some thoughts.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I do AKC also, and we often drive 6-8 hours for shows/trials. We have several per year locally also, so many are within 20 minutes to an hours drive from me.

We like many of the California and Arizona shows and those are the ones we will drive the 6-8 hours to attend.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

One of the main reasons I mostly run in AKC is because in my area I can pretty much find a trial every weekend within 2.5 hours. That's as far as I'll drive for a regular trial.

Though I've been to Florida, South Carolina and Ohio for Nationals! And Massachusetts and Connecticut for seminars But I won't go west of the Mississippi and won't (at least so far) fly my dogs. :wub:

There are fantastic agility/clicker/jumping seminars available all year long. So being on email listing and websites can be a great addition to regular training. My dream is to get to Susan Garrett's! 

http://www.clickerdogs.com/ 

http://susangarrettdogagility.com/

:thumbup:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> because in my area I can pretty much find a trial every weekend within 2.5 hours.











I'm jealous.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Fast Times Home Page is the main Trial Secretary in our area so we can even go to her site to organize our year! 

If you add the USDAA/CPE/NADAC plus other AKC trials in the area that she is NOT the Trial Secretary... it does show how lucky people in the NJ/NY/PA/MD area are. 

Though I will say initially finding the right place to FIND all the trials was a challenge. Once again, i also am on mass agility email groups that give notice on trials opening.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Agility Club of Indianapolis: About us has some good links to search for events.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks MRL! I did find the Indy site last night.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I drive 2 hours 20 min each way to train.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bcannie said:


> I drive 2 hours 20 min each way to train.


Well, guess I can't complain to you about my 1 hr and 15 min drive to train! :wild:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Well, guess I can't complain to you about my 1 hr and 15 min drive to train! :wild:


Nor can I with my 40min drive! :rofl:


----------

